# Barre du haut AppStore en Anglais...Que faire?



## stéphane83 (5 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Alors j'avoue que je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour avoir enfin un AppStore totalement en français...
Car la barre du haut apparait toujours en anglais...





Est ce un problème général?


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas suivi si tu avais déjà posté sur le sujet mais (au cas où) tu as bien sur cliqué en bas à droite de la fenêtre sur l&#8217;icône du drapeau et bien choisi "France" ?
(sur la page d'accueil s'entend)


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas suivi si tu avais déjà posté sur le sujet mais (au cas où) tu as bien sur cliqué en bas à droite de la fenêtre sur l&#8217;icône du drapeau et bien choisi "France" ?
> (sur la page d'accueil s'entend)



Oui j'ai fait cette manipulation.
Rien à faire, d'ailleurs le reste apparaît en français...


----------



## McFlan (8 Octobre 2011)

En passant, j'ai exactement le même bug.
Tout est en français, sauf la barre des menus.

Un "vieux" sujet évoque déjà ce pal : ici
Rien à faire semble t-il, sauf attendre.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Novembre 2011)

C'est revenu en français et là de nouveau en anglais, pffff!


----------



## palmipode (1 Décembre 2011)

question idiote iTunes est une version stable en FR ?

De mon coté l'AppStore est en FR..


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Décembre 2011)

Oui de nouveau en français.


----------



## palmipode (1 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui de nouveau en français.



pourvu que ça dure


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

Encore en Anglais.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui j'ai fait cette manipulation.
> Rien à faire, d'ailleurs le reste apparaît en français...



C'est de nouveau en français


----------

